
Science and the Rise of the Co-Authors (2015) - Hooke
https://blogs.plos.org/absolutely-maybe/2015/11/25/science-and-the-rise-of-the-co-authors/
======
galuggus
In China academics get bonuses for authoring papers.

There is an informal market for buying selling authorship.

I wonder if this contributes

